# August 2009 CPGear Photo Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Aug 2009)

OK, I'm only a week late starting the contest this month.  We'll keep this month wide open in terms of photo subject as well, since we're just getting back into things again.

As always, the winner gets a $80 CPGear gift certificate, so dig out those photos and take a shot.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc..
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on August 31st, 2009, though ratings of existing may continue for a few days beyond that.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.

Related links:


See Photo Contest Entries
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Robbie (19 Aug 2009)

Is it me or am I blind?? How do you rate the photos in the Aug 2009 contest?  You are suppposed to click the stars under the picture right? I remember doing that for other contest. Don't see anything like that on this page.

I would like to vote for myself.. 

Rob


----------



## SARgirl (19 Aug 2009)

How does voting work; can you vote for more than one photo or is it one photo... one vote?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2009)

One vote per photo, but you can rate all of them using the little stars below each photo. That is, you *could*, if ratings were working. They have automagically disappeared, but only from the contest albums. I am beginning to really, really hate this gallery software. I'll see what I can do, but my internet access is very limited at the moment...


----------



## SARgirl (19 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't worry about fixing the gallery at this particular moment.  Just enjoy your holidays.  That which needs to be fixed will be there waiting for you after the 26th.  :2c:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks.  We might just have to go with 'views' instead of 'ratings' for the monent... I'll keep trying though.


----------



## SARgirl (19 Aug 2009)

It is wonderful that you are so dedicated however, the forum members can cast their votes after you get things up and running (after your holidays); it isn't a big deal or at least it shouldn't be.  Go put your arms around your loved ones and enjoy what's left of your holidays.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Aug 2009)

Got it... you can now rate the contest entry photos as promised.


----------



## BlueJingo (20 Aug 2009)

I just tried...is it supposed to go away after i leave the page?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Aug 2009)

It might not go away right off, but should go away after a few minutes. The gallery uses some caching to help speed things up.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks! It worked after i checked it later...  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2009)

Last call! :cheers:

Don't forget to vote for your favourite pics... It's nice to have a winner by 20-30 votes, not 1 or 2.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2009)

Wow, with so many good entries, it's hard to choose!


----------



## DirtyDog (15 Sep 2009)

Who was the winner?


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Sep 2009)

Yeah... I know it wasn't mine  >, but i'd still like to know!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Sep 2009)

I'm glad to see there were lots of good entries last month. In the end, DirtyDog took it by a pretty wide margin with this one:







Great pic, and thanks to everyone who entered a photo or voted, and congratulations to DirtyDog!


Cheers
Mike

P.S. DirtyDog, PM me your name and address and I'll send those along to CPGear so they can get your gift certificate out.


----------



## DirtyDog (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## SARgirl (17 Sep 2009)

Congratulations DirtyDog! 

Super Fantastic photo!


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Sep 2009)

I agree an incredible photo. Congrats!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2009)

Congrats, DD!!


----------

